# New Boots...



## bobgaggle (Jul 30, 2018)

Last thread I saw on this was from 07, so time for an update.

I've worn Bates brand boots since I started working, but I guess they switched factories or something because the last pair I got fit terribly, composite toe abraded my foot, heel pinched, everything was wrong with them. So I'm looking to branch out and find another maker. Maybe ya'll can recommend something...

Preferences:
8" Boot
some kind of safety toe
side zipper
water resistance a plus
$100 ish range


----------



## porkchop (Jul 31, 2018)

This fits basically none of your requirements but if you have a Red Wing Dealer in your area go try on the 2234 boot. They usually run $125ish. Electric hazard rated, non-metalic safety toe that is much lighter than the steel variety. 6 inch rather that 8 and no zipper, but I usually tie my boots about once a week and just feed the lace through the hooks the rest of the days. Free laces and monthly conditioning at the RW dealer for life. Second pair of Red Wings I've owned since I started actually working for a living almost 20 years ago and now I wouldn't wear anything else.


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 31, 2018)

+1 for Red Wing. Bought a pair 12 years ago now, still going strong. Need to replace the foot bed, but that's about all.

The only other boot I would consider anymore is Keen. They are the only boot I can wear 12+ hours on my feet and not have pain at night.


----------



## JonCarter (Jul 31, 2018)

+2 for Red Wing. Best work boots made. Love 'em!


----------

